

How to replace HTML tags using regular expressions - kolo32
http://www.abareplace.com/blog/html_tags/

======
bdfh42
Sorry, but I don't get this. If I want to switch tags in the source HTML then
I would use Find/replace in my IDE or text editor. If I want to do something
interesting with HTML tags live in the client browser then I would probably
use the jQuery resources.

Maybe this is just some sort of demo of regular expressions - in which case it
is mis-posted to HN.

------
switz
It feels very unnatural using regex to traverse HTML, however this seems like
a somewhat decent solution. I doubt I'll be using it anytime soon, though.

